# Driving to Mazatlan



## ismy (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am originally from Mazatlan, and planned to move back there eventually. My husband is what I call a ****** , but he loves vacationing in Mexico. We have visited my home town in the past but we always fly there. This time we are going a little crazy and driving there all the way from Washington, D.C; since we have a four legged child who is not allowed to fly, Argentinian Mastiff. We also have two daughters 10 and 5. 
I am just looking for some good old advice and suggestions, we are driving our Volvo XC90 there with a trailer hauling my husband and the girls four wheeler, oh joy!
We are planning on crossing the border at Laredo. I was wondering if anybody has used the new autopista from Durango to Mazatlan, does anyone think it is dangerous to drive there with an SUV and the four wheelers on the trailer?
I, by no means look like a tourist but my husband sure does, I guess it helps that I speak Spanish, but I just wanted to know if anyone has any advice or sugestions.
TIA!
Zamira


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What color is your SUV?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Enjoy the trip. That new highway will make it easier through those mountains and the scenery will be spectacular. I have only seen the western side, on the libre, but loved it.
Note that you cannot drop the trailer and little vehicles in Mexico. They will be part of your Importada Temporal for the Volvo and must exit Mexico when it does; within 180 days, the length of a non-citizens FMM tourist permit.


----------



## mosquitou (Nov 2, 2013)

You should be fine, as a caution measure, try to drive trhough Tamaulipas and Nuevo Leon States during the day, it would be a lot safer, apart from that you should be fine.

Have a great journey!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

ismy said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am originally from Mazatlan, and planned to move back there eventually. My husband is what I call a ****** , but he loves vacationing in Mexico. We have visited my home town in the past but we always fly there. This time we are going a little crazy and driving there all the way from Washington, D.C; since we have a four legged child who is not allowed to fly, Argentinian Mastiff. We also have two daughters 10 and 5.
> I am just looking for some good old advice and suggestions, we are driving our Volvo XC90 there with a trailer hauling my husband and the girls four wheeler, oh joy!
> We are planning on crossing the border at Laredo. I was wondering if anybody has used the new autopista from Durango to Mazatlan, does anyone think it is dangerous to drive there with an SUV and the four wheelers on the trailer?
> ...


We haven't driven the new Durango - Mazatlan autopista, but we were in Mazatlan a week ago and can report that it seems every second license plate is from Durango, and Durangoenses (?) fill every hotel in town virtually every weekend all year. Thank goodness, because it seems the ****** tourism business is 'way, 'way down in Mazatlan. So....the autopista must be working very well indeed.


----------



## ismy (Nov 7, 2013)

Longford said:


> What color is your SUV?


It is some kind of dark red.


----------



## ismy (Nov 7, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Enjoy the trip. That new highway will make it easier through those mountains and the scenery will be spectacular. I have only seen the western side, on the libre, but loved it.
> Note that you cannot drop the trailer and little vehicles in Mexico. They will be part of your Importada Temporal for the Volvo and must exit Mexico when it does; within 180 days, the length of a non-citizens FMM tourist permit.


Oh it would be easier for me to stay there than the four wheelers, my husband would never leave his toys there .


----------



## ismy (Nov 7, 2013)

mosquitou said:


> You should be fine, as a caution measure, try to drive trhough Tamaulipas and Nuevo Leon States during the day, it would be a lot safer, apart from that you should be fine.
> 
> Have a great journey!


Thank you !


----------

